# Gas Prices



## WinniWoman (Mar 11, 2012)

Does someone out there know the current price for gas (petrol) in Scotland?


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 11, 2012)

It's hard to figure in U.S. terms.  The price is given in pence per liter.  There are (very roughly) 4 liters in a U.S. gallon.  The U.K. gallon is (I think) larger than a U.S. gallon.

Expect about $9.00 a U.S. gallon; don't be surprised if it's more; cheer if it's less.

A couple of years ago, I had the bright idea to rent a car in London and drive to Glasgow.  My reasoning was that since we were going to rent a car in Glasgow anyway, we might as well save the airfare and see the countryside.  Well, before we reached the border between England and Scotland, we had ALREADY SPENT more than the airfare for the two of us would have been to fly from London to Glasgow and back to London---and we, of course, still had to get to Glasgow and back to London.  To say I wouldn't make that mistake again is a definite understatement.  Now I check airfares/trainfares pretty carefully before I rent a car.  Then, of course, gasoline was quite a bit less expensive in the U.S. so it was an even greater shock.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! I figured about $10 per gallon. You must have spent quite a fortune on that trip!

Now, I have to guestimate what our gas bill might be, which, as you said, will be very difficult. We are renting a compact automatic with AC.We are going to try to do some tours to far off places so as not to have to drive and maybe the train to Edinburgh with the use of local buses. But we still need the car for back and forth from the airport and local driving/sightseeing at the very least. Thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's a link to the Edinburgh newspaper and an article on this very subject: http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/...torists-as-petrol-hits-all-time-high.16910416 To summarize, petrol reached a record average of 137ish P/litre this week, or about 100 GBP to fill the average car.

Jim


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 11, 2012)

This site gives current prices; if you scroll down a bit, you can click on gas stations in Edinburgh.  It seems to be running about 134, which would be 1.34 for the multiplication shown below.  Once you get the pounds per gallon, then do the currency conversion.  

I found this conversion chart on line--which helps with how to think about it.

The 'gas' you refer to is known as petrol in the UK - it is sold at the pumps (in a petrol station) in litres and is currently around £1.20 per litre.

That makes a UK gallon equal to 1.2 x 4.546 = £5.45 = $11 

and for comparison a USA gallon would be 1.2 x 3.785 = £4.54 =$9

UK money is similar to the USA - in that as you have 100 cents to a dollar , we have 100pence to a pound - so 116p equals £1.16p


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 11, 2012)

Yikes! How's that economy working out for ya? We might not be able to afford to drive anywhere on this trip!


----------



## wgaldred (Mar 11, 2012)

This website gives the current petrol prices in the UK
http://www.petrolprices.com
It is currently 1.33GBP per litre for unleaded and 1.42 for diesel where I stay which is in Fife


----------



## MaryH (Mar 11, 2012)

If you are just going between major cities, may be better to fly or take the train.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 11, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> Yikes! How's that economy working out for ya? We might not be able to afford to drive anywhere on this trip!



We were joking about this regarding our upcoming trip to Ireland.  But in the spirit of "it will be what it will be" I stopped thinking about it.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 11, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> We were joking about this regarding our upcoming trip to Ireland.  But in the spirit of "it will be what it will be" I stopped thinking about it.



Absolutely true. You won't let the price of a tank of gas stop you from seeing what you go abroad to see or do. It is what it is. Then when you get back home where gas is 'only' $4 a gallon, you can appreciate it.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 11, 2012)

So here's my next thing. The rental car is costing 208.78GBP. I could just depend on my credit card car rental insurance, but it excludes diminishment of value, which can be a problem in an accident. I also heard if you waive the Rental Co insurance, many of them place a hold on your credit card for the value of the car, which takes up the credit that you might need for your vacation!

If I take out the CDW of the car rental insurance, the credit card insurance is null and void. Here's the prices for the Hertz rental insurance:

CDW $140 GBP
Super CDW to wipe out deductible (about $650) $91
Personal Injury $43.75GBP
Theft $70GBP

And if we want a GPS - $65GBP for week

Now - in US dollars this is a nightmare altogether! Seems like about $1000??!!! And that's without gas! I am really seriously reconsidering renting a car, even though we might be trapped at the resort. Any suggestions?
(I know...what could the alternatives be?)


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Where are you staying?  You might consider calling the resort and asking them about any shuttles/public transportation they have.  It's also possible that you'd actually be better off not timesharing and getting hotel rooms, from a provider like www.venere.com, where you want to be and using air/trains/busses between spots.  You might see more of what you want to see and not spend anymore--and possibly, even less--to do it.

Our first trip to Ireland, we stayed at the timeshare south of Dublin, used the train to get into Dublin and drove places.  Our second trip, we stayed in Bed and Breakfasts, rented a car to get to our base (because there really wasn't any other way to manage it), parked the car and used local stuff to see what we wanted to see.  Then we drove back to the airport.  Almost the same story in Italy.  The first time, we stayed in timeshares; the second time, we rented an apartment.  Now, I'd stay in the Allen House in London again because its location is wonderful, but most other spots we've been, I like being able to choose a location that works for what we want to do--and that's often not a timeshare because they tend to be where people want to escape to the mountains/seashore/etc.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 11, 2012)

Timeshare is a done deal. Actually, I like the countryside; don't really like cities for more than a day trip. I do have the name of a driver and also his co. does tours from the resort. Problem with that is that if they don't get enough sign ups, the tours are cancelled and then you're stuck We are actually planning on doing one or two tours with them. We might take a train to Edinburgh if that tour doesn't go through because we won't drive into the city. But we also like having a car so we can drive to restaurants and the food stores and local sightseeing,etc. We are so used to that in the states. Tough call.....


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I know what you mean; I like countryside, too---but in Europe, there's so much to see that's new (to me), and I hate losing the time to commute. 

Ultimately, I think you decide what you want to see and how to do that and just let the cost be what it is.  It's not like you're going to be making the trip again next month.  I'm sure you'll have a good time however you do it--and it will definitely make you appreciate U.S. prices.  I never fail to wonder how "these people can afford to be eating here."  They don't make as much money in take-home dollars as we do, and yet they are, obviously, paying European prices, not for a week or two, but every day.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 11, 2012)

I guess... In Scotland, though, a lot of things to see ARE in the countryside (The Highands, etc.)

Anyway - forget the locals- I don't think WE will be able to eat when we're there! I already told my hubby and son we are restricted to 2 meals per day, including some in the cottage! Shopping - forget that altogether! LOL!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 12, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> I guess... In Scotland, though, a lot of things to see ARE in the countryside (The Highands, etc.)
> 
> Anyway - forget the locals- I don't think WE will be able to eat when we're there! I already told my hubby and son we are restricted to 2 meals per day, including some in the cottage! Shopping - forget that altogether! LOL!



Yes, the Scottish countryside is not to be missed!  We thoroughly enjoyed our many day trips around on the unbeaten path.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 12, 2012)

Consolidators often are the best bet for better car rental prices.  In the past I have used:
www.europebycar.com
www.autoeurope.com
www.economycarrentals.com
and there are others




mpumilia said:


> So here's my next thing. The rental car is costing 208.78GBP. I could just depend on my credit card car rental insurance, but it excludes diminishment of value, which can be a problem in an accident. I also heard if you waive the Rental Co insurance, many of them place a hold on your credit card for the value of the car, which takes up the credit that you might need for your vacation!
> 
> If I take out the CDW of the car rental insurance, the credit card insurance is null and void. Here's the prices for the Hertz rental insurance:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cotswolder (Mar 14, 2012)

PStreet1 said:


> This site gives current prices; if you scroll down a bit, you can click on gas stations in Edinburgh.  It seems to be running about 134, which would be 1.34 for the multiplication shown below.  Once you get the pounds per gallon, then do the currency conversion.
> 
> I found this conversion chart on line--which helps with how to think about it.
> 
> ...



Just to update on this. Current PETROL prices in the UK are now around *£1.38 per litre*. Diesel is even more at about £1.46


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like the pound to dollar ratio isn't as bad for Americans as it has been; if I did the math right (always an IF), that means $8.19 a U.S. gallon (not that one will be buying U.S. gallons, but it does help in thinking about what the price means).


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 14, 2012)

PStreet1 said:


> that means $8.19 a U.S. gallon



As Alan said in another thread...... Beats walking!

Reminds me of our last Scotland trip. We had a (for the area) huge diesel VW van for our mob of 7. We went all over the place, but actually because of the slower speeds and smaller geographical area, I was somewhat surprised at how little we'd spent on fuel. Fuel was cheaper then, but still equivalent to $7 or so per US gal.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 14, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> As Alan said in another thread...... Beats walking!
> 
> Reminds me of our last Scotland trip. We had a (for the area) huge diesel VW van for our mob of 7. We went all over the place, but actually because of the slower speeds and smaller geographical area, I was somewhat surprised at how little we'd spent on fuel. Fuel was cheaper then, but still equivalent to $7 or so per US gal.
> 
> Jim



LOL! Well, that makes me feel a little better (I think!). Thanks everyone! It does definitely beat walking!:rofl:


----------

